# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Stampa registri contabili

## vincsar

Buongirono.  Volevo chiedervi se la tenuta e la conservazione dei libri contabili obbligatori  fosse possibile tenerla su documenti conservati in modalità digitale piuttosto che su documenti cartacei. Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongirono.  Volevo chiedervi se la tenuta e la conservazione dei libri contabili obbligatori  fosse possibile tenerla su documenti conservati in modalità digitale piuttosto che su documenti cartacei. Grazie

  Certo che sì. 
A breve faremo una videoconferenza sulla conservazione digitale dei documenti. Se ti interessa posso tenerti aggiornato.

----------


## mt-gin@libero.it

> Certo che sì. 
> A breve faremo una videoconferenza sulla conservazione digitale dei documenti. Se ti interessa posso tenerti aggiornato.

  Anche io sono interessata, cortesemente  aggiornatemi!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Anche io sono interessata, cortesemente  aggiornatemi!

  Ecco qua; abbiamo già pronto il programma conservazione-sostitutiva-video-conferenza 
Fammi sapere!

----------

